# road trip



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

So Ariel and I got up at 2 am this morning to get on the road. Had to deliver several dogs to a client. We are still driving home now. After sleeping for a couple hours in a sheetz gas station parking lot we went inside to grab some food. I about fell over when I saw the bill...........$40!!!
Since when did sheetz food become more expensive than dinner for two at a steakhouse? 
After I factor in the cost of food, the fuel for the big Dodge and the two hour layover in cabelas I'm not sure if the profit from the dogs will cover it.
The good news is That I've been behind the wheel since 2am and now its Ariel's turn to drive, so I can look at the wdf for a bit.
Sounds like we have some snow to look forward to driving through later tonight.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> So Ariel and I got up at 2 am this morning to get on the road. Had to deliver several dogs to a client. We are still driving home now. After sleeping for a couple hours in a sheetz gas station parking lot we went inside to grab some food. I about fell over when I saw the bill...........$40!!!
> Since when did sheetz food become more expensive than dinner for two at a steakhouse?
> After I factor in the cost of food, the fuel for the big Dodge and the two hour layover in cabelas I'm not sure if the profit from the dogs will cover it.
> The good news is That I've been behind the wheel since 2am and now its Ariel's turn to drive, so I can look at the wdf for a bit.
> Sounds like we have some snow to look forward to driving through later tonight.


The worst part about that, you're in a Dodge! :razz:

Safe travels man, looks like Elkins and everything north of you all is going to get spared.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like Ariel needs to take over the business end, Mike


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha


Doug Zaga said:


> Sounds like Ariel needs to take over the business end, Mike


Ha ha. You're probably Right Doug. But it was her idea to eat at sheetz. 

Cabelas was my idea though and trust me, that cost much more that dinner at the gas station.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kelly Godwin said:


> The worst part about that, you're in a Dodge! :razz:
> 
> .


No kidding Kelly. I'm pretty sure you know how much I hate That damn truck. Let me know if you're ever in the market for a crew cab dually 4x4 with a Cummings diesel and a 16 hole stainless dog box. 

Viper would look good in this truck!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike,

What are you bitching about? Ariel had the same conditions PLUS she was traveling with YOU ;-)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> What are you bitching about? Ariel had the same conditions PLUS she was traveling with YOU ;-)


That's true. Guess I should just shut up and be thankful she's with me. This trip would have sucked to do alone. We Should be home around 10 pm tonight as long as the snow isn't too bad. About a 20 hour driving day.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck with the snow. I put my 4wd Ranger into the guard rail on the way up to Denver last Saturday. Someone in the right lane decided to change lanes right in front of me. All I did was let up on the gas and lost traction. Wound up popping both airbags and smashing up the front end a bunch. It's a 98 so just had
liability insurance, no collision :-(
I"m OK and my Dobergirl is too. So it could have been worse.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

It's coming down good here in hills, be carefull.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Good Luck with the snow. I put my 4wd Ranger into the guard rail on the way up to Denver last Saturday. Someone in the right lane decided to change lanes right in front of me. All I did was let up on the gas and lost traction. Wound up popping both airbags and smashing up the front end a bunch. It's a 98 so just had
> liability insurance, no collision :-(
> I"m OK and my Dobergirl is too. So it could have been worse.


I got relieved of my driving duties once the snow started getting bad. Not sure why Mike doesn't trust me to drive the 1 ton dually with bald tires in a snow storm. Men! Pft!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> I got relieved of my driving duties once the snow started getting bad. Not sure why Mike doesn't trust me to drive the 1 ton dually with bald tires in a snow storm. Men! Pft!


Ariel,

It's a guy thing. Don't worry your pretty little head about it ;-)


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> I got relieved of my driving duties once the snow started getting bad. Not sure why Mike doesn't trust me to drive the 1 ton dually with bald tires in a snow storm. Men! Pft!


 
That's ok you can aggravate him by asking him to stop at different places on he way home and asking him lots of questions..but why???! LOL


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> That's ok you can aggravate him by asking him to stop at different places on he way home and asking him lots of questions..but why???! LOL


I try to be a pretty good passenger. The one exception is the constant battle I am waging over the temperature in the truck. Who uses the a/c when it's snowing outside?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> I try to be a pretty good passenger. The one exception is the constant battle I am waging over the temperature in the truck. Who uses the a/c when it's snowing outside?


A pretty good passenger???? All I hear is "wake up!" "you are sleeping at the wheel!", "it's too cold in here", "I have to pee again", " you're driving too fast in this bad snow storm","I want to be in charge of the radio",blah, blah, blah

I say thats why the rumble strips are there......so I can sleep and be gently reminded when i drift off the side of the road.
if you're cold, put on one of the 10 fleece pullovers and jackets we just bought at Cabelas
You can pee when I need to get fuel again......about 400 more miles! ha ha
I grew up in this area, driving in snow all the time, you just sit back, relax, enjoy the A/C and the music I picked for you on the radio

Just kidding (mostly), it was a long day for us but now we are home, all the dogs are taken care of and in for the night. Now we are headed to bed. Busy day training tomorrow in our new detection room.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to hear you guys made it back safe and sound. Post some videos of the new detection training room.
The worse part about wrecking my Ranger was I was on my way up to a Andrew Ramsey Detection/Nose Work seminar and missed it :-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Ha
> 
> Ha ha. You're probably Right Doug. But it was her idea to eat at sheetz.
> 
> Cabelas was my idea though and trust me, that cost much more that dinner at the gas station.



I have a Cabelas and a Bass Pro Shop both within ten mins of the house. 
I think they somehow implant a big magnet in you head the first time you go there. After that, anytime you get within 5 miles of the place it just drags you in. 
Only good thing is they don't handle STI there. I have to go a good 45 mins to the range to look those over....again...and again...........and again.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Only good thing is they don't handle STI there. I have to go a good 45 mins to the range to look those over....again...and again...........and again.


I know Sandy very well, he is the guy who started SVI and STI . Very innovative gun designer. I have shot them both a lot. Almost had a sponsorship deal with them several years back. Great guns!!


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> A pretty good passenger???? All I hear is "wake up!" "you are sleeping at the wheel!", "it's too cold in here", "I have to pee again", " you're driving too fast in this bad snow storm","I want to be in charge of the radio",blah, blah, blah
> 
> I say thats why the rumble strips are there......so I can sleep and be gently reminded when i drift off the side of the road.
> if you're cold, put on one of the 10 fleece pullovers and jackets we just bought at Cabelas
> ...


Stop and let her pee, trust me! I would not stop to let my wife and daughter pee once driving though Nebraska. By the time I did pull ovger all the gas stations were closed. Man she was pissed. She left me for nine or ten days and went to live with her mother . I heard about what an ass I was for almost ten years. Apparently women pee alot more than us, who knew?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I gutted and remodeled the bathroom in my first house when the wife was 8 months preggers with our first child..........The one and "only" bathroom. 
A full day with no john hooked up did not make for a happy camper. Pregnant wimmins can be really touchy! 8-[
I'll be starting on my TWO bathrooms at this house in a couple of weeks.......ONE at a time. I'm old but not untrainable. :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> A pretty good passenger???? All I hear is "wake up!" "you are sleeping at the wheel!", "it's too cold in here", "I have to pee again", " you're driving too fast in this bad snow storm","I want to be in charge of the radio",blah, blah, blah
> 
> I say thats why the rumble strips are there......so I can sleep and be gently reminded when i drift off the side of the road.
> if you're cold, put on one of the 10 fleece pullovers and jackets we just bought at Cabelas
> ...


 Your a fair man Mike. Women just dont understand that ifyou do not run the car A/C all the time the seals will dry up, crack and you will loose all your aircon gas. Its just smart thinking.


----------

